
The Path Forward: Ruby 1.9.2 - _pius
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/2/9/the-path-forward-192/
======
augustl
We owe the people that made Rails 3 possible a big thanks for this. With the
encoding issues sorted out, 1.9.2 has changed from a pain in the neck platform
to a completely sane and viable platform. Which is probably the biggest reason
why Heroku can make this move.

------
rbranson
We've been using 1.9.2 for client projects since the release of Rails 3. It's
been a great move with very few code compatibility issues. 1.9.2 provides a
very solid boost in performance over 1.8.7, especially when rendering ERB
templates, which makes a surprising impact on user experience for complex
views. I've seen 3-4x decreases in ERB rendering times just switching between
1.8.7 and 1.9.2.

This isn't about scaling the web tier, which is fairly trivial, it's about
being able to bring a request that took 500ms to answer down to 200ms. That
can have a very real and appreciable impact on user experience.

------
ankimal
I m waiting on jruby 1.6 to be released. That would make it ruby 1.9.2
compatible.

------
waratuman
Awesome! I'm looking forward to this. I've started to migrate my ruby code to
1.9.2. Good to see others doing the same, especially Heroku

------
clyfe
How about a 1.9.2 compatible heroku gem ? Do I still have to run heroku
commands on a 1.8.7 ruby ? Last time I checked it was still binary-tied to
1.8.7.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4764509/ruby-1-9-2-heroku...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4764509/ruby-1-9-2-heroku-
gem-rails-3-windows)

~~~
waratuman
I've been using Ruby 1.9.2 and the heroku gem for quite some time now. I don't
think that the Heroku gem is the problem.

